# The Wisdom of Rickson Gracie



## Stickgrappler (Nov 21, 2013)

I posted this to my site yesterday, but late last night found out I attributed it to Rickson Gracie but in fact was written by Dan Lukehart

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/the-wisdom-of-rickson-gracie.html


Working on writing a blog on the Wisdom of Rickson Gracie to rectify my mistake - lol at me


----------



## Stickgrappler (Nov 21, 2013)

Q&A with Rickson from old defunct MA mag

http://www.stickgrappler.net/2013/11/rickson-gracie-q-from-karatekung-fu.html


----------

